# Puppy Grooming



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

So, my pup doesn't shed too much. It still has its puppy coat which I expect will be changing soon.. My question is.. should I be grooming him regularly even though he still has his puppy coat? Also, what should I be using? I know this is my 2nd thread today, but I'm building an order on Amazon for shampoo, a collar/leesh, and hopefully some grooming related items? I get a nice shipping discount if I buy it all at once and I'm pretty sure I need it all. 

I've seen mixed reviews on the Furminator. Lots of people use undercoat rakes and combs it seems like. I know once his shedding gets bad I'll be brushing him often so I'd like to start out with the best stuff.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get several different brushes. a rubber curry brush
is nice for a puppy. a comb. i have an under coat
comb. i didn't use it when my dog was very young.
a natural/organic shampoo is good.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if you should actually start grooming him still a puppy (hopefully someone more knowledgeable will come along), but I'd get him used to the idea of being brushed now before he's huge and can put up a fight and fuss over getting groomed.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I brush mine daily... but i am trying to figure out how to introduce a dryer, because the bath itself freaks him out!!!


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I brush mine daily... but i am trying to figure out how to introduce a dryer, because the bath itself freaks him out!!!


I've been using my hair dryer on Blitz.. there is a cool option on it and he doesn't mind it too much. He doesn't like the hot air and the noise scared him at first, but I made it enjoyable for him and he seems to be okay now.

As for grooming. I purchased a Kong Zoom Groom Curry Brush, a self cleaning slicker, and a comb. I've been using them on a weekly basis as a groomer I met recommended and I've gotten good results. I particularly like the curry brush.. it does wonders to his fur.. makes him nice and soft plus I don't have to worry if he chews on it for a minute heh. He also doesn't seem to mind it which is nice as restraining him isn't very fun.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my boy was a puppy i brushed him with a
light bristle brush and a medium bristle. i combed him.
i didn't use any of the heavior brushes, combs, rakes
on him untill he was older. i brushed/combed my puppy
every other day. my dog is 2.9 yrs old and i still
brush every other day. i'm not as strict with his brushing
as i once was.

for shampoo i suggest getting one of the
natural/organic brands.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe for a puppy I would start bathing with just water so that he gets used to taking a bath. Sadie hates having her toe nails cut, so I reccommend starting that early, so that you have fewer issues later. I started brushing her a little at a time so that she got used to it... Her favorite brush of all has ended up being the flea and tick comb I use on the cats. It seems to get the most hair off of her now, so I guess thats a plus!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen has finally learned to deal with all grooming, except for the nails! While doing the Dremel, he bit my hand, I dropped the dremel, and he attacked it... and stomped with his foot, which in turn got his nail and cut to the quick... that was it for him, I will have to find another way, because he traumatized himself!

We did go see a local dog show participant who does training, and since she has postponed all classes, she did a run through of basics with me, so I am working on just the stand and stay, and it works wonders for brushing. I keep a handful of tiny treats or kibble, get him to stand, say stay, and as long as i keep my hand up, he will stand perfectly still, i brush a full side of him, and reward him... and then repeat! lol... and the dryer wasn't that bad, as long as I let him sit wet and shedding in my lap the whole time!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Even though he doesn't actually 'need' all of the grooming yet, think of it as practice for when he grows up. 

1. trim nails often. It doesn't need to be all of them at once. You can keep it short and fun. Every 3-4 days do a paw. Or do a couple nails each day. Treat and praise the whole time. 

2. Mock baths. You don't want him to be bathed all that often as he gets older but this is more like the baths you got as a kid sometimes, a few inches of water in the tub and some fun playing. Don't use any soap, just warm water and have toys and food present. If some things make him uncomfortable you can slowly introduce them, like poor a cup of water of his body slowly instead of using a sprayer. 

3. Brush or comb often. Doesn't need to be his entire body, and try not to always brush the same spot. lol. Just a few brushes and treat, and a few brushes and treat.

4. If you plan on using anything else, now is the time to introduce them. Blow dryer? Toweling? Nail painting? (jk) Ear cleaning? Trimming coat? 

Might think of more later lol.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSDSunshine said:


> Even though he doesn't actually 'need' all of the grooming yet, think of it as practice for when he grows up.
> 
> 1. trim nails often. It doesn't need to be all of them at once. You can keep it short and fun. Every 3-4 days do a paw. Or do a couple nails each day. Treat and praise the whole time.
> 
> ...


This is the same thing I do with pups. Expose them to everything possible. I personally don't use furminators on my puppies, but I do use them on my adults. Combs and soft slickers are good for pups IMHO. I get them used to baths, not mock baths, but real ones.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Well some of the baths would be real. But a puppy doesn't need a bath every week. So when a bath is due, they get a bath. But sometimes its just fun time in the bath with water.


----------

